

How To Communicate Your Product Vision To Your Team in 5 Steps - idancali
http://dancali.io/blog/how-to-communicate-your-product-vision-to-your-team-in-5-steps

======
ronodi
Getting everyone on the same page and making sure that everyone stays that
way, is a key thing to consider when building products.

